# New test e approved by fda



## j2048b (Oct 2, 2018)

ANTARES RECEIVES FDA APPROVAL OF XYOSTED (TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE) INJECTION FOR TESTOSTERONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY IN ADULT MALES

A Novel Subcutaneous Auto Injector Product Approved For Once-Weekly At-Home Therapy

Antares Pharma, Inc. (NASDAQ: ATRS) today announced the approval of XYOSTED (testosterone enanthate) injection by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA). XYOSTED is the first FDA approved subcutaneous testosterone enanthate product for once-weekly, at-home self-administration with an easy-to-use, single dose, disposable QuickShot auto injector. XYOSTED has been approved in three dosage strengths, 50 mg, 75 mg and 100 mg and is indicated for testosterone replacement therapy in adult males for conditions associated with a deficiency or absence of endogenous testosterone (see Indications and Usage below).

BOXED WARNING: BLOOD PRESSURE INCREASES

· XYOSTED can cause blood pressure increases that can increase the risk for major adverse cardiovascular events (MACE), including non-fatal myocardial infarction, non-fatal stroke and cardiovascular death, with greater risk for MACE in patients with cardiovascular risk factors or established cardiovascular disease.

· Before initiating XYOSTED, consider the patient’s baseline cardiovascular risk and ensure blood pressure is adequately controlled.

· Starting approximately 6 weeks after initiating therapy, periodically monitor for and treat new-onset hypertension or exacerbations of pre-existing hypertension in patients on XYOSTED.

· Re-evaluate whether the benefits of XYOSTED outweigh its risks in patients who develop cardiovascular risk factors or cardiovascular disease while on treatment.

· Due to this risk, use XYOSTED only for the treatment of men with hypogonadal conditions associated with structural or genetic etiologies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2018)

Sub q too. Interesting.

Has test u been approved in the us yet?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 2, 2018)

Weird name


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Auto-injector.... They're going to take generic test and mark it up 600% just like epipens.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Auto-injector.... They're going to take generic test and mark it up 600% just like epipens.



Yeah that's how you take a generic drug and make it brand. My inhaler too. Used to be a generic Albuterol. Then algore and the cfc thing happened and suddenly it's called "pro-air" and costs 3 times the price.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 2, 2018)

Yep ill see if i can get some and let u guys know how it is


----------



## PFM (Oct 2, 2018)

Test E certainly isn't new nor is injecting sub-q. 

Another shiny thing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 2, 2018)

pharma grade tes e was already expensive as fuk.....


----------



## Elivo (Oct 3, 2018)

I’ll stick to my bottles of test c and endure the hardship of drawing it up myself


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 3, 2018)

yes...curious.....I'm on C for TRT (always have been ) and have never used E...

*Although Testosterone Cypionate differs from Testosterone Enanthate chemically, it is considered to be virtually its equivalent. Its half-life is similar, albeit is a bit longer (around 12 days and 10 days for each respectively).  Another key difference between the two testosterones is their origins. While Testosterone Enanthate is mainly an international product (with universal origins), Testosterone Cypionate is usually an American product. There is no difference between the two in terms of half-lives. Besides, they are almost equally popular among anabolic steroid users. However, between the two, Testosterone Enanthate enjoys more popularity.

**The similarity between these two esterified testosterone variants is so much such that they can be swapped within a circle without any problems at all. Testosterone Cypionate offers the same ease and convenience of infrequent use, just the same way as Testosterone Enanthate and any additional long-estered compound.*


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 3, 2018)

Doesn’t sound pleasant


----------



## bvs (Oct 3, 2018)

Interesting, sounds better than the redijects i get


----------

